# Community > Clubs >  Hastings Branch - NZDA

## kiwijames

Anyone keen on joining or just seeing what its all about your welcome to come to the Hastings Branch of NZDA
We meet on the first Wednesday of every month @ 7:30PM
Friendly bunch, mainly hunting for the table. 
You can find us here. 1534 Maraekakaho Road, Bridge Pa, Hastings.

More info here NZDA-Hastings

----------


## Neckshot

Are you a memeber there Mate?.Im a member of Ruahine ....how do you find NZDA?.

----------


## BRADS

> Are you a memeber there Mate?.Im a member of Ruahine ....how do you find NZDA?.


He was the president :Have A Nice Day:  did a great job to from what I here, im thinking of joining ruahine as Hastings is to far away :Sad:

----------


## kiwijames

> Are you a memeber there Mate?.Im a member of Ruahine ....how do you find NZDA?.


As BRADS said ex president for Hastings. NZDA is good overall and I wish I could put more into it. Hunting has picked up a lot over the last few years but NZDA may have dragged its heels a bit? 
I was really in it for at a local level though, just to see the club do some more and help transition into a more user friendly organisation. 
We have picked up a bunch more members over the last few years as well as put on a lot more activities. Not perfect and I sure leaned on our committee but I reckon it's a pretty good bunch of guys.

----------


## Neckshot

Good to know KJ I'm on the commite at my branch and the old boys club needs a bit of a makeover and to be more open to and chase some new and younger members.

----------


## POME

Hay KJ, i have been thinking about showing my face for a while now. So i may just come to the next meet to see what its all about. Neckshot when and where do your lot meet as Dannivagas is closer to me.

----------


## Neckshot

Were every first wed of the Month mate.You can pm me for details.

----------


## POME

Bugger. The wife has got the hours for her new job. And its Wednesday and Thursday nights.

----------

